# beach cart



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

am thinking about buying one. will be a 10 minute walk from beach and then might go 1 or two miles south. Doesnt need to be fishing buggy only. Maybe some thing to carry chairs and cooler . Will probably give it to inlaws when we leave( they are much closer to beach) and he doesnt fish. Any suggestions?
Have looked at beach mall super ultra wide wheel(4 inches)wondercart. 80 bucks.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I got a beach cart from bed bath and beyond..its great...you can set our cooler on the bottom shelf put poles and spike and a beach bag then strap chairs across handle. I even fit my flea rake. About $40


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Check marketplace forum


----------



## Chris Proctor (Jul 28, 2013)

I used a Harbor Freight wagon that ive had for years and just zip tied 2" PVC in the corners, heavy duty, works great and holds all i could possibly need. Think i paid about $50 for the cart


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

heres what I use http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=13862559


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Golf cart is my old cart,held 4 rods . My bucket and 3 Sandspikes and a small cooler. Bigger cart has hauled 120# of stripers off the Beach plus all the equipt it carried down to the water
Black tires are from a Jet Ski cart, got them from a yard sale


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

The inlaws will like the beach buggy better trust me lotss people use them


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for the input all. Yes surfmom i think beach cart would be more usable for non fishers. And bandb cart is $20 cheaper than wonder cart with same capacity.I like the feature of hanging chairs on handle.


----------

